# Doc files don't download but open in a browser (Mac)



## pistik79 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm trying to download *.doc files from a website.
When I click on a download button, I am not prompted to save it but it immediately opens in the same window with strange symbols...

I'm using Mac OS X (version 10.3.8), tested in Safari & Microsoft IE with no success.

Any help really appreciated.
Pistik

(on Windows platform, there's File Download window comming up to select Open/Save...)


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Have you tried to:
• first hover over the link
• press <ctrl> and click mouse button

You should get selections, one of which may be:
• Save Linked File As ...
• Download Linked File As ...
and if it is a graphic -
• Save Linked File As... and Save Image As ...

The <ctrl> mouse button click is very similar to the Right Mouse button click in MS Windows.


----------



## pistik79 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tried, nothing happened. No prompt to save or download, still opens within the browser.
However, there is no link but a "download" button.
Any suggestions?
Thank you.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

PM to me the link to the website - I can try to see what may be going on.

I will check my Safari preferences - 

Try the <cntrl>mouse click on links in this forum -
• the <cntrl>mouse click on Gallery should give you Download Linked File As ...
• the <cntrl>mouse click on any icons with links will give you options to download lnked file and save image as ....


----------

